# Bloody insurance companies



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

spoke to my insurers today about taking my car to europe in june,only going for 4 days and they wanted 28 quid for the trouble  
so basically told em where to stuff it,thing was i need this cover if it had been 3 days cover i would get it for free, so called them back and asked again same answer Â£28 for the cover, so i asked the question "why cant you issue two green thingys? one from friday to sunday and the other sunday to monday" Â he then put me on hold then came back and said yep can do that for you and now hasnt cost me anything.
Why cant they just tell you this without you suggesting it.they must know they can do this 
Had a similar thing with egg, on there loans they offer 9.9% on loans below 9.9k and 7.6% on loans above 10K as i wanted a small loan he ofered me 9.9% , i suggested getting the 10k loan and giving the remainder that i dont need back thus getting the loan for 7.6% instead of 9.9% and no penalty for doing this 
why dont they just offer all loans at the sensible rate of 7.6% save a lot of hasseling


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

They expect that people will not ask these questions. Not everybody is as clever as you.

They make lots of money from stupid people that never challenge them.

Did you know that your car is insured for 3rd party when you go abroad? I guess you were just trying to get comprehensive for the 3 day trip then?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I wish these god damn people on the other end of the phone would do their job correctly instead of palming it off on to other people and making the customer do all the work, phone calls and running about. .

If they did it correctly it would save time and proceedures etc.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think a lot of it is under-trained staff. They do not truly know what they are on about. If you are lucky, you get somebody interested in their job, who can work out whats best for you. Unfortunately, most of them couldnt give a toss...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Best one yet - 
Call to insurers - 
I suspect my car has been modified

How ?

Chipped

I think that is classed as a Security improvement we don't charge extra for that.

I can live with that! Someone comes after me with a baseball bat and I hiit the Revo SPS3 button plus maybe NOS -drive iff extra quick, certainly improves my security

Rob


----------

